# cwf-uv stripping?



## tavennerpride (May 25, 2008)

Whats up guys. 

I have never used or dealt with Floods CWF-UV. Just read alot of bad crap about it. My client put on a coat of this about 6 months ago on brand new roughs on cedar siding that is also sided with some kind of expensive brazilian cedar plywood. I have got him to realize that that was a bad product to go with and talked him into using readyseal. The problem is now I have to strip all the cwf-uv off. And sounds like I might have to use hd-80 to get it in one good swipe without using some stripper that I will have to go over three different times to remove it all. I am definately open to any better suggestion about stripping it. I will not be able to sand any of it. So I need something that I can put on and pressure was off at a low pressure. My major concern is the plywood. I obviously cant use a stripper that will comprimise the adhesive properties of it so it doesn't sponge out on me. 

Thanks


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't know from experience but look at the "Im in the begginning stages . . . " thread in the pressure washing forum. Seems to me I just read about a specific stripper SW makes.


----------

